# RedBeard's siggy - in memoriam.



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 6, 2018)

Great work Wurger.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 6, 2018)

Thank-you Wojtek.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2018)

Well done Wojtek - nice one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2018)

Nicely done.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice work Wojtek!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 6, 2018)

Very well done amigo...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2018)

Nicely done. Thank you.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice, thanks Wojtek


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice, thanks Wojtek.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2018)

Good work my friend!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2018)

Don't make us make more of these, guys. Just stay alive, will you?


----------

